# Big Lagoon 7/18



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

We launched at Navy Point before daylight and headed for Big Lagoon. The plan was to hit the grass early for some reds and then to catch some bait and drop a couple of holes in the bay for some snapper. 

The wind was whipping out of the east pretty good, so when we fished Big Lagoon we let the wind push the boat parallel with the shore. I barely used the trolling motor. Early in the drift my friend Charlie hooks a nice fish. After a couple of good runs I net a nice red fish. The fish measured just a hair over 28 inches. I took a quick a picture and then the fish was released happy and healthy. We continued the drift and I hooked a nice red on a super spook jr. A couple of minutes into the fight, the fish pulled loose as I was trying to get the power pole down. I estimated the length of the fish to be 25-28 inches. As we drifted a little farther things started to not look so fishy so we decided to crank up and head east. 

At the second spot my super spook was hammered on the first cast. As soon as my line tightened the drag started to peel. This time I let Charlie put the power pole down and I concentrated on fighting the fish. After about a 5 minute battle Charlie netted a nice red that measured just a hair under 27 inches. This red was not as lucky as the first, so in the ice box he went. We continued the drift without any action and then decided it was time to catch some bait. We easily made bait and headed or the bay.


The bay was now chopped up pretty good due to the steady east wind. We made a few drops for some snapper but quickly grew tired of fighting the chop. Since we were not getting any bites we decided to take it to the crib earlier than planned.

Final count:

2 reds measuring 28 1/8 and 26 7/8 inches respectively. One caught on a Catch Jr and the other on a Super Spook Jr. in about 3-5 feet of water.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful reds!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

good report with nice pics. Congrats on some fine reds:thumbsup:
Thanks for posting


----------



## 15whaler (Feb 26, 2011)

Great fish. IIRC you have summers off-- good to see you making the most of it!


----------



## specktackler04 (Mar 16, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

run the durn belly


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

No running for me. I'm 46 with 4 kids so I'm well past worrying about my gut. I'll just hold the fish a little lower in future pictures.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

It just hit me. The comment was not aimed at my gut, but instead it is from one of my former 9th grade football players. I finally get it.


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

Yea he was my position coach and all we did was run the belly. If coach wanted to run a trick play we ran the sweep. lol

tanner


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Dabutcher,

I love your posts man! Always seems like you are on fish and are never worried about sharing general areas and baits that are producing. You have helped keep my summer goal of catching a red on topwater alive with your well-written posts. I keep saying to myself...it will happen this weekend....don't hit the snooze when the alarm clock says 4 am....go catch that redfish!

Keep it up!

tmber8


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

tmbr8,

Thanks for the kind words. Keep chunkin that top water in the early am and the reds will come. I caught my first top water red in the pond across from sherman cove in Big Lagoon a few years ago. It still can be a good spot but it gets fished heavily. 

I've caught most of my reds this summer on the east shore of Escambia Bay south of I10 and on the south shore of Big Lagoon. Fishing in large schools of mullet is a must. The mullet won't guarantee that you'll catch reds. However, if the mullet are not there it's almost a guarantee that you will not catch the reds.

Good luck


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Mr. Bostin said:


> Yea he was my position coach and all we did was run the belly. If coach wanted to run a trick play we ran the sweep. lol
> 
> tanner


Good to hear from you Tanner. One big reason I liked the belly and the sweep that year is because we ran it to your side of the ball. I always had confidence running the ball behind you.

Take care,
Coach Godwin


----------

